# Que se puede hacer con una lampara de Deuterio usada



## SKYFALL (Jun 10, 2015)

Es algo que me he preguntado desde hace unos años, se pueden reutilizar? tienen alguna disposición especial parecido a los tubos fluorescentes, o se puede hacer trabajar como una válvula termoionica?

Les agradezco a todos (as) aquellos que me puedan dar una luz en este tema.


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 9, 2015)

Suelen tener una vida útil de 2000Hs, pero algunas duran más.
O sea que si se repuso, al cumplirse el ciclo, no implica que ya no sirva.
Por otra parte, y a diferencia de las de mercurio a alta presión(que se pueden utilizar en insoladoras para PCB, después que se quemó la resistencia), una vez que dejó de emitir...
No parece que pueda ser de mucha utilidad.
Y estoy de acuerdo con el comentario de solaris8


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 9, 2015)

ferchito, se me ocurre que los amigos de "cientificos aficionados", podrian tener alguna idea....


----------



## elgriego (Jul 9, 2015)

Hola colega,Por empezar esas lamparas se usan en espectrometria y en los cromatografos. ,todo depende,la lampara esta en buen estado?




Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 22, 2015)

Usadita ya segun la empresa de mantenimiento ya en fin de ciclo pero aún trabaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2015)

Ferchito dijo:


> Que se puede hacer con una lampara de Deuterio usada


 
 Luz negra para la habitación ?


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 22, 2015)

Pero.....

¿No es eso, radiación ultravioleta?.


----------

